

Internet-Connected Battery Could Bring Smoke Alarms Online - tdrnd
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/532021/internet-connected-battery-could-bring-smoke-alarms-online/

======
oliwarner
What if this wifi connection fails? We're talking about safety equipment here,
not gadgets. This is why you wire in your smoke alarms. The AC circuit can
take most of the load and test the battery. Ours chirp when the battery is
under a certain voltage and the rest of the time they have redundant power.

An infinitely better plan than relying on a wifi connection and an app.

And what happens after it dies (up to 5 years)? We throw away the entire
thing?

~~~
undrwatr
The battery drops in to your existing 120v smoke detectors as the backup
battery. It still chirps when the battery is low. It still operates normally.
The added benefit is that it can alert you to an alarm if you are away from
home. If your smoke detectors are all wired together you probably only need
one of these.

But yes the disposable nature of the product is a concern for e-waste,
convenience, and cost.

